# Recently only getting 18 mbps



## hgrrandy (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm sorry in advance if this is the wrong forum for my question/issue. I also did a search but couldn't find a post dealing with the same or similar issue.

I have a HP Pavillion DV8000 laptop running Windows XP Home Edition. It has a built in Broadcom 801.11 wireless card. 

Issue:

I am connected to the internet via a netgear wireless router we have in the house. There are 2 other laptops in the house getting a 54 mbps connection. I used to get this same speed up until about a month ago or so. The current speed I am getting is 18 mbps. I cannot figure out why my computer is doing this (if the computer is the issue). 

Attempts I've made to address the issue:

1) Put laptop right next to wireless router and there was no change in speed. 

2) Re-installed wireless card drivers. This didn't help.

3) Did a destructive PC Recovery to bring my computer back to how it was when it started. I am still only getting 18 mbps. 

4) Tried powering off the dsl modem and the wireless router and turning them back on. My computer starts at 54 mbps upon powering back up then drops down to 18 again within 30 seconds or so.

There hasn't been any change to my laptops position when I was getting a 54 mbps connection and with what I'm getting now. I don't have any furniture or walls or anything like that obstructing my ability to get a full 54 mbps. 

Is this a problem with my wireless card? My router? I don't see how it can be the router if the other two laptops are connecting fine. Maybe it could be my wireless card. I need to attempt using a different wireless network and see how it connects. I can do this tomorrow. 

Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated as this is very frustrating. If there are any questions I can answer to better address the issue, please ask. My computer knowledge is lacking though.


Thanks, 
Randy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like an issue with your wireless adapter. Have you tried a different version of wireless drivers?


----------



## hgrrandy (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm not sure how to go about doing so.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Go to HP support and see if there's a later wireless driver available.


----------



## hgrrandy (Jul 21, 2007)

Is this what I'm looking for?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=500449&os=228&lang=en


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like the right one.


----------

